# Weight related things your bfs do that you should be more appreciative of!



## Famouslastwords (Oct 15, 2010)

I was just thinking that those of us with good men don't always appreciate them like we should, it's human nature to look for the flaws in something and dwell on them. Here's a thread to celebrate the little extra things our guys do for us just because we're fat.


1) My boyfriend always lets me pick where we eat.

2) My boyfriend always lets me get my food at the store first, and sometimes we end up forgetting to get him stuff because he's full and nothing sounds good.

3) My boyfriend helps me up when I sit on the floor, even though I weigh more than twice what he weighs.

4) If we're in a booth and the table moves, he will always move it toward him so I have room.

5) My boyfriend cooks when I don't feel like it and because I can't stand too long because of my back.



Post your things here, I'll post more when I think about them. Post them even if they're small, because really, we should be grateful for the little things that prove they love us.


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 15, 2010)

1) My husband gets up and puts the dogs out and feeds them then brings me coffee in bed almost every morning.
2) My husband helps out so much with my mom who at 79 and lots of health problems still lives in her own home.
3)My husband does what renovations he can to this old house. And while I help he does the heavy duty stuff.
4)My hubby rubs liniment on my shoulders and back for me.
5) My husband like to go clothes shopping with me and pick out outfits he would like to see me in(although this means we almost always go over the budget I setLOL)
6) He also helps with laundry and housework.

Guess its why I kept him over this past 25 years! LOL


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 16, 2010)

Ruffie said:


> 1) My husband gets up and puts the dogs out and feeds them then brings me coffee in bed almost every morning.
> 2) My husband helps out so much with my mom who at 79 and lots of health problems still lives in her own home.
> 3)My husband does what renovations he can to this old house. And while I help he does the heavy duty stuff.
> 4)My hubby rubs liniment on my shoulders and back for me.
> ...



Yeah my boyfriend does the laundry because it's downstairs and in a small room. I've done some but I'm so forgetful that I would leave it sitting there all night, so he just does it without complaining.

You are very lucky to have such a good husband. What's liniment?


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 16, 2010)

I can't say it's because of my fatness, because both of my partners are really sweet guys, who treat me very well and do all kinds of thoughtful and helpful little things for me in general to show how much they love me. And they'd both treat me exactly the same way if I was half the size I am now. But they're considerate of my limitations and do a lot for me when my back is hurting, and make sure I don't have to be up walking around much when it'd hurt a lot less to just take it easy. I don't have to carry heavy stuff around, and they understand that when we're out I can't always walk for long before I have to rest and that's okay. And it's okay that there are things we can't do together and places we can't go because they'd be physically difficult or even impossible for me to manage. We find other ways to enjoy each others' company without feeling as if we're missing out. 

Tracy


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 16, 2010)

Tracyarts said:


> I can't say it's because of my fatness, because both of my partners are really sweet guys, who treat me very well and do all kinds of thoughtful and helpful little things for me in general to show how much they love me. And they'd both treat me exactly the same way if I was half the size I am now. But they're considerate of my limitations and do a lot for me when my back is hurting, and make sure I don't have to be up walking around much when it'd hurt a lot less to just take it easy. I don't have to carry heavy stuff around, and they understand that when we're out I can't always walk for long before I have to rest and that's okay. And it's okay that there are things we can't do together and places we can't go because they'd be physically difficult or even impossible for me to manage. We find other ways to enjoy each others' company without feeling as if we're missing out.
> 
> Tracy



Maybe I worded it wrong, this is the exact kind of stuff I was talking about. Like, they totally accommodate your size, because that's part of you.

*Edit* I think what I meant was...what kind of stuff do they do for you because you're fat, not do it because you're fat, but things they do to accommodate or otherwise, make your life easier that are weight related. It sounds right in my head but I have a tough time explaining it.


----------



## whome (Oct 16, 2010)

Changing a lightbulb because I am scared to get on a stool to do it myself


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 16, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> What's liniment?



Icy Hot, or some other such medicine.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 16, 2010)

whome said:


> Changing a lightbulb because I am scared to get on a stool to do it myself



Yeah, stools are scary when you're fat. Plus my boyfriend is really tall so he can reach!




fatgirlflyin said:


> Icy Hot, or some other such medicine.



Oh, thanks FGF!


----------



## Emma (Oct 16, 2010)

Cutting my toenails. I can do it, but its just so much easier to let him get at it lol


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 16, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I was just thinking that those of us with good men don't always appreciate them like we should, it's human nature to look for the flaws in something and dwell on them. Here's a thread to celebrate the little extra things our guys do for us just because we're fat.
> 
> 
> 1) My boyfriend always lets me pick where we eat.
> ...





Ruffie said:


> 1) My husband gets up and puts the dogs out and feeds them then brings me coffee in bed almost every morning.
> 2) My husband helps out so much with my mom who at 79 and lots of health problems still lives in her own home.
> 3)My husband does what renovations he can to this old house. And while I help he does the heavy duty stuff.
> 4)My hubby rubs liniment on my shoulders and back for me.
> ...





Famouslastwords said:


> Yeah my boyfriend does the laundry because it's downstairs and in a small room. I've done some but I'm so forgetful that I would leave it sitting there all night, so he just does it without complaining.
> 
> You are very lucky to have such a good husband. What's liniment?




awwww... you all have sweet men :happy:


----------



## bigjayne66 (Oct 16, 2010)

My boyfriend puts my shoes on when I struggle to reach.
He helps me in and out of my XXL bath (wish there were room for both of us lol)
Whatever the situation,he will not just watch me struggle,he helps without having to be asked
And his massages are to die for......


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 17, 2010)

This thread makes me want a bf 

/sulks away alone


----------



## Famouslastwords (Oct 17, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> This thread makes me want a bf
> 
> /sulks away alone



Could be worse F&P, you could have an a-hole bf.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 17, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Could be worse F&P, you could have an a-hole bf.



lmao, so true!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 22, 2010)

You guys have some great partners. I've yet to date a guy who does anything thoughtful like this for me. The last guy I lived with (years ago) couldn't even go grocery shopping and think about things I liked to eat that we were getting low on. He'd buy his stuff, but would never buy anything I needed, whereas I often thought about the things he liked that we were running out of when I went grocery shopping. It sounds like a minor issue, but it was one of our biggest arguments when we lived together. It's the little things that make the biggest differences, imo.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 22, 2010)

My ex used to massage the small of my back when we were laying in bed at night. He'd also rub my legs and feet when they were swollen from a long day at work.


----------



## Brenda (Oct 22, 2010)

My husband carries things so I don't have to. He will carry all my shopping bags at the mall, he is so sweet. He also is aware of how far I can go physically and makes accommodations for that. Even when it is a pain in the ass he makes sure I am okay and does not make me feel bad.

At the same time he does encourage me to go for walks and exercise. He will even come with me on my walks which I am sure are way to slow for him.

Brenda


----------



## ksandru (Oct 30, 2010)

My husband still calls me "sweetheart" wherever is is calling from, and also when he comes home from work. He also will take the kids for a bit (like today) when I needed a break. He will also go shopping if I need anything. So I guess I'll keep him too ;-) The only thing he asks me to do is to wear "bootie" shorts in the yard. He wants very badly to see me in shorts & crop-top, but I'm not quite ready for that yet. My thighs are very large - I am very pear & it's a big turn-on for him, but I am still pretty self-conscious about it. But I do oblidge him in private ;-)


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 31, 2010)

ksandru said:


> My husband still calls me "sweetheart" wherever is is calling from, and also when he comes home from work. He also will take the kids for a bit (like today) when I needed a break. He will also go shopping if I need anything. So I guess I'll keep him too ;-) The only thing he asks me to do is to wear "bootie" shorts in the yard. He wants very badly to see me in shorts & crop-top, but I'm not quite ready for that yet. My thighs are very large - I am very pear & it's a big turn-on for him, but I am still pretty self-conscious about it. But I do oblidge him in private ;-)



If you're not comfortable wearing it in public, then keep it private. I don't think that's a fair demand on his part.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 31, 2010)

not to be dismissive of the ops point at all but, i never look for weight attentiveness in a man i date. its even nicer when he isn't paying so much attention to my perceived difficulties and just learns about me as a matter of course of getting to know an individual just as he would anyone else. i really can't stand guys who always make so much of my size. in my experience thats more for them than it is for me. what really matters most is the common kindness decency and affection a man should show any woman of any size. i can take care of the weight myself. i'm not interested in a helper but lover. if someone really cares for you they'll look after you anyway the same way hopefully we'd look after him. and they won't concentrate so much on your frailties but your strengths. IMO it has almost nothing at all to do with size. a man who loves you would do most things posted here anyway.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 31, 2010)

Prepare to be jealous ladies..LOL Just kidding  However, I did marry a very amazing man and he takes very good care of me.

1. He is very courteous. He opens/hold doors open for me. He pulls out my chair at the dinner table or at restaurants. If we eat somewhere with trays, he always carries mine. He fixes my drinks and always gets me refills.

2. He does all the cleaning. All he asks is that I cook and he does the rest. 

3. Sometimes he will put on my socks and shoes..especially if I am having an extra hard day or if my legs/feet are swollen.

4. He carries in all the groceries after our big trips and he takes out the trash once I'm done putting things away.

5. He dries me off after my shower and he shaves my legs and does my toes when I ask.

6. If I go to bed before he does, he pulls the covers back and tucks me in :wubu:

7. He makes the bed every morning.

8. He keeps our cars clean because I just can't get on my hands and knees to vacuum my bug out.

9. He is completely supportive of anything I want to do. He was so proud of me today for beating him at bowling.

I don't consider any of these things frailties. It's what he does to show his love for me...besides other things that I can't mention here


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 1, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> Prepare to be jealous ladies..LOL Just kidding  However, I did marry a very amazing man and he takes very good care of me.
> 
> 1. He is very courteous. He opens/hold doors open for me. He pulls out my chair at the dinner table or at restaurants. If we eat somewhere with trays, he always carries mine. He fixes my drinks and always gets me refills.




My boyfriend does some of this, he opens my doors, he gets me refills, he carries my trays, and after the first trip to the buffet where I can see what they have, if there's anything I want, he'll get it for me. He's not even an FA!


MisticalMisty said:


> 2. He does all the cleaning. All he asks is that I cook and he does the rest.



If I complain, my boyfriend cleans, otherwise we just have a somewhat messy house.




MisticalMisty said:


> 3. Sometimes he will put on my socks and shoes..especially if I am having an extra hard day or if my legs/feet are swollen.



My boyfriend always puts my socks on, and my shoes are loose enough that I can slip them on. He also ties them when they come untied.



MisticalMisty said:


> 4. He carries in all the groceries after our big trips and he takes out the trash once I'm done putting things away.



I help my boyfriend carry the groceries in because we buy so many =S



MisticalMisty said:


> 5. He dries me off after my shower and he shaves my legs and does my toes when I ask.



Mine does this too, too cute!



MisticalMisty said:


> 6. If I go to bed before he does, he pulls the covers back and tucks me in :wubu:



Mine does this too, don't you think this is extra caring?



MisticalMisty said:


> 7. He makes the bed every morning.



We don't make our bed no one sees it except us anyway.



MisticalMisty said:


> 8. He keeps our cars clean because I just can't get on my hands and knees to vacuum my bug out.



How sweet! My boyfriend does this sometimes too, but we usually go to a full service car wash when we do go, which is rarely.



MisticalMisty said:


> 9. He is completely supportive of anything I want to do. He was so proud of me today for beating him at bowling.



I can only win on the rare occasion without the bumpers!



MisticalMisty said:


> I don't consider any of these things frailties. It's what he does to show his love for me...besides other things that I can't mention here



I don't consider them frailties either. It's just being considerate because they love us!


----------



## Mishty (Nov 1, 2010)

I love this thread.

you guys have some incredible mans. :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 2, 2010)

We are definitely blessed!


----------



## toni (Nov 2, 2010)

Reading this thread makes me appreciate the things I take for granted. 

I always pick the restaurant/movie.

If he leaves the house in the morning, there is always coffee/red bull for me when he comes back.

If I have a craving and want any sort of candy or food. He usually goes out and gets it.

He takes out the trash cause I don't like touching it...ewww.

He picks me up from work every night so I don't have to take the bus home.

He makes sure I am always stocked with bath bombs.

If money is tight on my end, he insists on paying for me to get a mani/pedi because he knows I feel yucky without it.


hmmmmm...I might be spoiled.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 2, 2010)

toni said:


> Reading this thread makes me appreciate the things I take for granted.
> 
> I always pick the restaurant/movie.
> 
> ...



I need to know....what are bath bombs?


----------



## toni (Nov 2, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I need to know....what are bath bombs?



They are only the best thing EVER. They are a total splurge and I can never justify buying them for myself. They make you feel all girlie. 

From the lush website..."We take every opportunity to make each bath a special occasion, not a mere part of our daily cleansing. The best way to enjoy bath time is to make it fragrant, relaxing and slow - a reward for making it through day. We think you'll find that a Bath Bomb will suit the purpose (and we're not just saying that because we invented them). Welcome them into your bathwater and surrender your naked bodies into their fragrant clutches."
Bath bombs

You throw one in a nice warm bath and they fizz with the most wonderful smell. If you are going to order, my favorites are the Sex bomb and Sakura. You can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 6, 2010)

dad get me a pony


----------



## Weeze (Nov 7, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> Cutting my toenails. I can do it, but its just so much easier to let him get at it lol



True story, I've sweet talked my dad into painting my toenails for me.


SORRY DOUBLE POST.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 10, 2010)

Weeze said:


> True story, I've sweet talked my dad into painting my toenails for me.
> 
> 
> SORRY DOUBLE POST.



Yeah, maybe you can sweet talk him into doing it more often...knowing how many handi-capable people you attract yo' man ain't doing it anytime soon.:bow:


----------



## Jes (Nov 11, 2010)

Weeze said:


> True story, I've sweet talked my dad into painting my toenails for me.
> 
> 
> .



I wouldn't want my dad to do that for me...but I wouldn't mind my DADDY doing it for me, ifyouknowwhatImeanandIthinkyoudo.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 13, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> Yeah, maybe you can sweet talk him into doing it more often...knowing how many handi-capable people you attract yo' man ain't doing it anytime soon.:bow:



haha. inappropriate x 13958381939 
:wubu:


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 12, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> This thread makes me want a bf
> 
> /sulks away alone



UGGHHH ME TOO. 

The new reasons I want to have a boyfriend: someone to bathe with, someone to give me a massage, someone to cuddle with, someone to call me sexy


That is all


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 12, 2010)

1love_emily said:


> UGGHHH ME TOO.
> 
> The new reasons I want to have a boyfriend: someone to bathe with, someone to give me a massage, someone to cuddle with, someone to call me sexy
> 
> ...



...someone to take out the trash, someone to sit there and look sexy (Shhhh....you're prettier when you don't speak, sir...yeah, just wear that leopard print speedo...mhm, that's right), someone to make dinner, someone to play videogames with (EVEN THO I'M EPIC), and someone to talk on the phone with for hours and fall asleep with the phone still on...

Someone to have sex with, duh.


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 12, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> ...someone to take out the trash, someone to sit there and look sexy (Shhhh....you're prettier when you don't speak, sir...yeah, just wear that leopard print speedo...mhm, that's right), someone to make dinner, someone to play videogames with (EVEN THO I'M EPIC), and someone to talk on the phone with for hours and fall asleep with the phone still on...
> 
> Someone to have sex with, duh.



Someone to serenade with a beautiful sone, someone to serenade you, someone to take you out on a night on the town, someone who oggles you when you undress, someone who grabs your hand when you walk together, someone who is okay if you're a teeny bit taller than them in heels, someone who is okay if you wear whimsical socks, someone who is okay if you don't have sex with them right away...

Someone to have hot passionate sex with,


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 12, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> ...someone to take out the trash, someone to sit there and look sexy (Shhhh....you're prettier when you don't speak, sir...yeah, just wear that *leopard print speedo*...mhm, that's right), someone to make dinner, someone to play videogames with (EVEN THO I'M EPIC), and someone to talk on the phone with for hours and fall asleep with the phone still on...
> 
> Someone to have sex with, duh.





UR DOING IT RONG 

View attachment menselephantpouchthong-s.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 12, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> UR DOING IT RONG









Dey did it write.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Dec 12, 2010)

1love_emily said:


> UGGHHH ME TOO.
> 
> The new reasons I want to have a boyfriend: someone to bathe with, someone to give me a massage, someone to cuddle with, someone to call me sexy
> 
> ...





FatAndProud said:


> ...someone to take out the trash, someone to sit there and look sexy (Shhhh....you're prettier when you don't speak, sir...yeah, just wear that leopard print speedo...mhm, that's right), someone to make dinner, someone to play videogames with (EVEN THO I'M EPIC), and someone to talk on the phone with for hours and fall asleep with the phone still on...
> 
> Someone to have sex with, duh.





1love_emily said:


> Someone to serenade with a beautiful sone, someone to serenade you, someone to take you out on a night on the town, someone who oggles you when you undress, someone who grabs your hand when you walk together, someone who is okay if you're a teeny bit taller than them in heels, someone who is okay if you wear whimsical socks, someone who is okay if you don't have sex with them right away...
> 
> Someone to have hot passionate sex with,



uuhh, I feel the same way . . . I whole-heartedly endorse pretty much everything you two gals dreamed up for your respective ficticious [and soon to be real, i guarantee] boyfriends!


----------



## Weeze (Dec 13, 2010)

I just want my potential someone to pick a restaurant with a god damn parking lot.

(Also, this is an open invitation to philly girls to give suggestions of places easily accessible by public transportation that also having parking lots AND are fairly inexpensive)


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 13, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Dey did it write.



I am in full support of candy...






candy man thongs, that is.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 13, 2010)

1love_emily said:


> I am in full support of candy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if you'd had a creeper message you on dimensions yet, but if you've had. Do you ever sit and wonder if they've gone through all your posts and decided the weird was worth it because they are that effed up and weird themselves? I mean, really? I'm not saying you're weird it's just you should see some of the strange shit I post and the creepers still occasionally message me from time to time. They've dwindled thankfully because I'm so bizarre.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 13, 2010)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm not sure if you'd had a creeper message you on dimensions yet, but if you've had. Do you ever sit and wonder if they've gone through all your posts and decided the weird was worth it because they are that effed up and weird themselves? I mean, really? I'm not saying you're weird it's just you should see some of the strange shit I post and the creepers still occasionally message me from time to time. They've dwindled thankfully because I'm so bizarre.



Sadly, I think you're just narrowing the field down to your ultimate creeper match!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 13, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> Sadly, I think you're just narrowing the field down to your ultimate creeper match!




...I'm scared now.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 13, 2010)

Better to let pessimism win one this one, and resign yourself to your fate that your perfect creeper match doesn't exist.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 13, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> Better to let pessimism win one this one, and resign yourself to your fate that your perfect creeper match doesn't exist.



I'm happy with my bf.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Dec 13, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> Better to let pessimism win one this one, and resign yourself to your fate that your perfect creeper match doesn't exist.



hope springs eternal . . . plus, I have wondered some of the same things . . .


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 13, 2010)

I would risk cavities for that thong.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 13, 2010)

1love_emily said:


> I am in full support of candy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know i just love to pop those things in my mouth and suck on em till i get bored and then just crunch em in half. Now of course I am talking about the candy.. or am I?


----------



## bonified (Dec 14, 2010)

I miss having a live ingrown hair extractor, that was handy.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a sweet considerate husband too. He does so much for me. I don't know if he does them for my fatness or just because he's the kind of guy who would help anyone out. 
-He does laundry so I don't have to lug it down the stairs and half a block away and back. 
-He also takes the trash down because it's heavy and sucks to carry it to the dumpsters.
-He does the extra trips down to the car for groceries when we can't get them all in one trip. 
-He does the cat box because it makes me sick
-He runs out on Thanksgiving morning to get me woman products when I get surprised
-He doesn't really do much to accommodate my size because i don't think he really realizes just how huge i am. I have to usually advocate for myself on that stuff. If I ask him to do stuff because i'm hurting, he usually hops to it to help me.
-oh and he doesn't complain that i take up 2/3 of our king size bed because of my 8 million pillows 
-My favorite thing. Is he takes the boys out on errands when i want to be alone. I am rarely alone and it's a nice treat just to be with myself. It's a huge inconvenience but he does it without complaint.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 15, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I have a sweet considerate husband too. He does so much for me. I don't know if he does them for my fatness or just because he's the kind of guy who would help anyone out.
> -He does laundry so I don't have to lug it down the stairs and half a block away and back.
> -He also takes the trash down because it's heavy and sucks to carry it to the dumpsters.
> -He does the extra trips down to the car for groceries when we can't get them all in one trip.
> ...



Funny you should mention the catbox thing, because my bf does the catbox too. He always has. I don't know why, it's always been some unspoken agreement between us. Anyway, apparent my son (the boycat) thought I was missing out, so he stuck he butt right on my nose right as I was inhaling. I got a whiff of his ass that I never want to experience ever again, and it was powerful stuff. GAG! I was so pissed. I mean I almost wanted to make him a homeless kitty!


----------



## blueeyedevie (Dec 16, 2010)

This is seriously a great topic, It truly made me think long and hard about how it is possible I don't focus of the things my guy does for me instead I focus on what he doesn't do which is just wrong.

So here it goes of things he does for me. 

1.He holds the seat belt extender so I can snap up fast and keep my self safe. 
2.He washes the clothes 90 percent of the time. 
3.He is currently excited about remodeling, and is doing a great job.
4. He helps me off the floor, off the sofa, when ever I need it. 
5. He is protective of me when were in public.
6. He tells me I am beautiful.
7. He likes to help me pick out my clothes. 
8. He doesn't like to fight, and is mostly patient when I do...
9. He fetches things when I just can't move or am being lazy...
10. He tells me I'm the best Fat girl. ( LOL )


----------



## ciccialover (Jan 4, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> 1) My boyfriend always lets me pick where we eat.
> 
> 
> 3) My boyfriend helps me up when I sit on the floor, even though I weigh more than twice what he weighs.



Well, me and my girlfriend have been together since 7 years, we are 24 years old and her weight went up from 76 kg (167 lbs) to 93 kg (206 lbs, thank you mobile converter!). She's a pretty big girl, anyway she is still very active, she goes to the gym, swim...anyway she's a natural fatty and she knows... At the moment she's doesn't seem to need any help, but I help her to stand up from the floor and let her decide where to eat like your boyfriend. Of course she choose fast food, Burger King is her favourite! I love her and I'll help her when she will probably be much fattier than now! Helping her dressing up and showering will be a pleasure!


----------

